# Article: But It Isn't My Fault!!!!!!!!



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Hey! It's Not My Fault!*

I recently came across a list of "Ten Television Talk Show Myths" that was very enlightening. It seems that many people have adopted these "myths" as facts and now operate their lives by them.


*All of your problems are somebody else's fault.* 
*The world owes you happiness.* 
*You will be happy if you get what you want.* 
*There is never any reason to feel guilty.* 
*Man is basically good and unselfish.* 
*All beliefs are equally valid.* 
*Pornography and perversion are innocent.* 
*You can have it all.* 
*You should not have to wait for anything.* 
*Because you are God, the answer lies within you.* 
 Are there answers to these "myths?" There are many, but one is obvious ... Each of us is responsible for his or her own actions.

_*Steps Towards Accepting Responsibility *_
*
Be Responsible For Who You Are* - You are a wonderful creation of God. You are His Child. You are fearfully and wonderfully made. God has created you to be His companion. You are a wonderful creation of God. . . . Now act like it.*Psalm 139:14 "I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made; your works are wonderful, I know that full well."*

*Be Responsible For What You Can Do *_- " _I am only one, but still I am one. I cannot do everything, but still I can do something; And because I cannot do everything - I will not refuse to do the something that I can do." Edward Everette Hale *"If you do not do what you know is right, you have sinned." James 4:17*

*Be Responsible For What You Have Received - *What has God given you? Talents? Money? Family? God expects more out of a stick of dynamite than He does out of a firecracker. * "From everyone who has been given much, much will be demanded; and from the one who has been entrusted with much, much more will be asked." Luke 12:48b *

*Be Responsible To God -* One day we must realize that we ultimately will answer to God - for our actions and how we treated others_. *"So then, each of us will give an account of himself to God." Romans 14:12 *_

Make a great week guys!
Mark


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Thank you!

I enjoy and look forward to these posts.

I voted once a week, in hopes it won't be too much of a burden on you, and you will get joy from providing them.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

As often as you can. Funny thing, through your posts I get the feeling you are a lot like my pastor at Cy-Fair Christian. I seem to connect really easily with your messages.

Post away!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I voted for twice a week. I can read and appreciate them as often as you can post them.

And that's why this forum was established! Bring it on.


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*I vote for the fourth option.*

This should never have to be repeated because it should be a way of life.
Some things you just know and you do not need parents or others to teach to you.
We have been given the power of reasoning but too often we take the easy way out.


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

Great Doc. I don't know about the others but I would like to see something every day inspite of the choices on the poll for no more than twice a week, and keep fishing too. LOL


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

If I could have voted for more than twice a week I would have. MArk, I really enjoy your posting. The Lord uses you in a awesome way. Thank you, Laura


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

As many times as you have time, enjoy all reading of this nature. Thanks, Jdub


----------

